# Numbness in hand/s/



## Spear (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey guys, just had somewhat of a general question for the larger meat heads...

Have you noticed the larger you get the easier your hands fall asleep? At night my arms fall asleep all the time and it wakes me up. Also recently my right thumb falls asleep constantly. 

Does anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2012)

lol, we had a thread about this on ology. It's is actually quite common during a cycle. I even had it with my primo cycle. 

Mostly my arms, drove me fucking crazy!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 24, 2012)

It's worse if you sleep in a temperpedic bed... Some mornings I can wake up and smash my flaccid arm against the wall... Don't feel a thing lol


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 24, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's worse if you sleep in a temperpedic bed... Some mornings I can wake up and smash my flaccid arm against the wall... Don't feel a thing lol



Yeah, it was pretty bad...felt like my arms were dead..freak the hell out of me


----------



## Spear (Apr 24, 2012)

Interesting... I wonder what could cause this. It wakes me up constantly and really pisses me off.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 25, 2012)

blood pressure, low calcium levels, dehydration is what I'm getting from researching this.

People on gear are saying it's probably mostly from dehydration as your body uses up a lot of fluids while on cycle.

Can't say for sure though. Lots of opinions out there


----------



## Hurt (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah it's been happening to me for a while now...I got used to it. THEN I started taking hgh...and it's 10x worse.  There are a bunch of things that can cause it...the stuff above and also intramuscular water retention causing the muscle fibers to push against nerves.


----------



## Spear (Apr 28, 2012)

Found out I have beginning stages of carpel tunnel. DAMN.


----------



## Zeek (Apr 29, 2012)

Are you on HGH Spear?


----------



## Pikiki (Apr 29, 2012)

Spear said:


> Found out I have beginning stages of carpel tunnel. DAMN.



This one thing you need to take care as soon as possible bro my wife is suffer from that and right now is really bad can`t grab shit and everything falls off her hands. Hopefully doesn`t get too bad.


----------



## Spear (Apr 30, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> Are you on HGH Spear?


Negative. 

My cycle is 750mg of test E, and 600mg of deca per week. Also taking caber, and a-dex



Pikiki said:


> This one thing you need to take care as soon as possible bro my wife is suffer from that and right now is really bad can`t grab shit and everything falls off her hands. Hopefully doesn`t get too bad.



I talked to work about it today, they will pay for me to go to doctor and have it checked out.


----------



## DF (May 2, 2012)

I tend to think that the numbness while on cycle comes from muscular water retention as AA said and also the hypertrophy of the muscles in the neck causing nerve and blood vessel impingment.


----------



## Spear (May 7, 2012)

Work is really being dumb about this and not letting me get into a doctor, I really don't think it's gear related. This is a constant numbness, and it's getting worse. My index finger is completely numb now. having troubles sleeping at night because of this.


----------

